# When to reduce meals?



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Malie will be 5 months in 2 weeks(wow where did the time go?) was just wondering when is a good time to reduce meal times from 3 to 2?
XClare


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly sort of let me know when she was ready to reduce to 2 meals by being much less interested in her lunch. Can't remember how old she was - maybe around 6 months.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree with Janet. Merlin went from 3 to 2 at about 6 months he just went off his breakfast so now has a meal around 11ish and then at 5pm


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I tired to wean Kiki off her lunch time meal - no joy! She is just such a hungry puppy - if I gave her more at breakfast she'd yum it all up, but at lunchtime be a spinning whirling dervish puppy yapping away and telling me she was still hungry!
If we are out all day (*) it is ok she copes without, when we are home I just give her a little food to satisfy her expectations!!! And of course Inzi needs to have some too!
Lucky that they are both active on the go dogs otherwise they'd be real tubs!

(*When I say if we are out all day I mean me and the dogs!!!)


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Coco would eat all day if I let her, she is sooo greedy, she never stops sniffing for food, lol. Because of this, for us there was never going to be a good time, so we just went with 6 months old. We have increased her morning and evening portion slightly though.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

6 months seems to be average but I carried on until about 8 months, Dudley stayed interested in all 3 meals until around then.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Millie is almost 6 months and I changed her food to Barking Heads... started well but shes never been a big eater unless there is something fresh mixed with her dry food. I have started feeding her morning and tea time now and also adding a little bit of extra wet puppy food mixed into the biscuits and she eats it all up. if i left the biscuits on their own she would be too bothered. not sure if this is a good idea but it is for the fact she eats all her food and seems more happy about feeding time. just hoping her poops don't change...... lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yep around 6 months is a guideline  

If you feel Malie is ready, then now is a good time. 

Hugs to Malie xxx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

TraceyT33 said:


> Millie is almost 6 months and I changed her food to Barking Heads... started well but shes never been a big eater unless there is something fresh mixed with her dry food. I have started feeding her morning and tea time now and also adding a little bit of extra wet puppy food mixed into the biscuits and she eats it all up. if i left the biscuits on their own she would be too bothered. not sure if this is a good idea but it is for the fact she eats all her food and seems more happy about feeding time. just hoping her poops don't change...... lol


My two are on Barking heads too and I add tasty bits to their biscuits too otherwise like yours don't think they would be that fussed with it at least I can nice clean bowls every meal time. Kody stopped being that interested in having midday meal at around 5months now he's 6 months I don't offer it anymore just give them a chewy treat at lunchtime instead.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Monty has always loved his food but we eventually managed to ween him off his lunch by 7 months after a bit of his crying and him sitting by his bowl waiting for more.  We did it gradually too. Little monkey. However, now he's down to two meals but has completely gone off his breakfast.


----------

